# SPALTED RED MAPLE TOILET SEAT ?



## davduckman2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

lol had this hanging in the barn since last summer. realy cool large piece off of the big red spalted maple. what would you do with it . I was going to get a wood duck hen or a varmit comeing out of it. but its got some wild wood in it ill bet. or maybe a face or a nome carved in it . or a toilet seat .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 7, 2014)

Well... I can see some inappropriate comments in the near future

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL YA THINK LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2014)

I would resaw it for sure. Bet there is some great pot calls in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2014)

Turn a lid for it but then I suppose you'd keep forgetting to put the lid down.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 7, 2014)

Was that off one of the ones you and I sliced up?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

ya greg that red monster I think I cut that off before you came down. so I could see what was going inside


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ya greg that red monster I think I cut that off before you came down. so I could see what was going inside


And that would explain why I don't remember it, that and I'm getting


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 8, 2014)

Just think! A wooden toilet!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hmmm lessee....(clean versions)

That looks like it's going to be a crappy pic...
Ducks wood is gone to the poop chute...
I need TP for my ...
OMG THE SEAT IS COLD!!!
OUCHIE!!! I GOT A SPLINTER IN MY POOPER!!!

ok...I'm done.
Cool looking piece though duck...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

